# Welcoming Homesteading Land Q&A



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey all!

I've noticed there's been some questions here and there about homesteading. I work for a Owner Financing Land Investment company stationed out of Willow Springs, MO which specializes in homestead land and I've been with the company for over 6 years now and a lurker here on the Homesteading Today forums.

I grew up on a small farm and my husband and I are planning to build our own off-grid home with a mix building style of wood frame, strawbale insulation with cobb exterior and lime plaster and I'm into permaculture and aquaponics just to give you an idea about my personal interests away from work  

SO I'm putting a post up here to be of some help regarding any questions that you all may have about homesteading in the Ozarks regions of Missouri, Arkansas, Kansas and Oklahoma. So bring on the Q's cuz I have the A's! (mostly if I don't know I will find it out, lol :dance:


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Then, I probably know your name... Lot's of good info on here too.


----------



## Ken_B (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice people there. I've emailed and called several times and gotten good help. Just haven't found a parcel that's right for me (yet).


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

Ken_B said:


> Nice people there. I've emailed and called several times and gotten good help. Just haven't found a parcel that's right for me (yet).



Thanks! What was you looking for again and where? We've got a lot coming in these next few weeks.


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

ceresone said:


> Then, I probably know your name... Lot's of good info on here too.



Christina is my name, I'm the property manager for Homestead Crossing Inc, been with the company for over 6 years now :happy:.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I've reposted a few of your properties on here--usually some les had posted


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

ceresone said:


> I've reposted a few of your properties on here--usually some les had posted


Thanks so much! I didn't want to start posting land on here because I really didn't know if I could without having my posts flagged, etc. I didn't want to offend. We do have a lot of properties though and more coming in during the next few weeks. Just got in some Kentucky land, which is exciting!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Ask the moderator, I have given your address the ones I had copied, But usually just the ones Leslie had ready for Ed, and places I thought someone might like


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

ceresone said:


> Ask the moderator, I have given your address the ones I had copied, But usually just the ones Leslie had ready for Ed, and places I thought someone might like


Ah I gotcha, well thanks for that!


----------



## mooose (Nov 24, 2013)

Do you have website that has some homestead properties listed.
I've been looking in that area for a while for a property for a get away/hunting place.
I'm looking for remote but secure and quite.
Really like a place adjoining Mark Twain with 5 or more acres.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

I was in willow Springs in May for a week very pretty country 
We stayed at the lost cabins


----------



## nutmagnet (Jul 17, 2016)

Do you have a link to your website or such?Ive got river front property in Shirley Ark.That i want to sell or trade for something closer to North Georgia.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

try homesteadcrossings--i think


----------



## mooose (Nov 24, 2013)

nutmagnet
I posted 2 weeks ago inquiring about some property. Seems that they are like most other real estate agents I've had dealings with.
What river is your property on? I'm not familiar with Shirley AR.


----------



## nutmagnet (Jul 17, 2016)

It is on the middle fork of the little red river.Between Shirley and Fairfield bay 5 acres 800' of river front.


----------

